
Show HN: Parallac.js – A JavaScript clone of Chapel for distributed computing - eismcc
https://github.com/briangu/parallac.js
======
clusmore
Very interesting. I've had something like this on my todo list for a while,
and one feature I would love to try is a distributed heap using something like
Datomic that you would do large allocations on so that you can care even less
about where data processing computations run.

~~~
eismcc
Yes, that's generally the kinds of things I'd expect to try. I have a number
of chapel examples doing hash partitioning to locales. This makes it easy to
have distributed indices.

------
philippnagel
Super interesting. I am currently building a distributed machine/deep learning
framework that runs in node.js and the browser. Will definitely take a closer
look at your project.

~~~
eismcc
Cool! Let me know if you have any questions

